# From a workshop in Ingolstadt - pretty much official news on the A3



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/05/04/new-details-on-the-next-audi-a3/

Surprised it's not posted already.

Thoughts comments - a lot already reported



Personal thought - disappointed in Audi on engine choice for the S3. Will likely just end up buying the A3...hopefully they have a nice Quattro system at the VERY least!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Rudy_S4 said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2012/05/04/new-details-on-the-next-audi-a3/
> 
> Surprised it's not posted already.
> 
> ...


You think they should put the 2.5 in the S3? I feel like that would make the RS3 less desirable as it has the same engine as the S3 then. Not good for Audi (but of course good for us).


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> You think they should put the 2.5 in the S3? I feel like that would make the RS3 less desirable as it has the same engine as the S3 then. Not good for Audi (but of course good for us).


I have a real problem understanding why Audi would put a SMALLER engine in the A3 than the otherwise functionally identical VW GTI. What's the thinking? German built GTI with a 2.0T, or a Mexican built A3 with a 1.8T, and oh, it's more expensive...


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

FractureCritical said:


> I have a real problem understanding why Audi would put a SMALLER engine in the A3 than the otherwise functionally identical VW GTI. What's the thinking? German built GTI with a 2.0T, or a Mexican built A3 with a 1.8T, and oh, it's more expensive...


Because of the more strict few economy requirements coming up over the next several years. That's a big problem that auto makers are facing. They're going to have to offer cars and engines that people do not want just so that they can meet the new requirements. :banghead:

-Dennis


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

FractureCritical said:


> I have a real problem understanding why Audi would put a SMALLER engine in the A3 than the otherwise functionally identical VW GTI. What's the thinking? German built GTI with a 2.0T, or a Mexican built A3 with a 1.8T, and oh, it's more expensive...


When did the 1.8T engine get into this conversation? Are you talking about the euro models?I'm confused


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> When did the 1.8T engine get into this conversation? Are you talking about the euro models?I'm confused


did you read the linked article?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

FractureCritical said:


> I have a real problem understanding why Audi would put a SMALLER engine in the A3 than the otherwise functionally identical VW GTI. What's the thinking? German built GTI with a 2.0T, or a Mexican built A3 with a 1.8T, and oh, it's more expensive...


I heard Audi is building a plant in Mexico but didn't hear the A3 would be built there. Any source, I could be wrong.

I really don't think they will bring the 2.0T, Diesel, and 1.8T, too many engines for what will still be a relatively small production numbers. Add in the hopes of the sedan and sport back and you end up with a huge number of ways to build this car.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

FractureCritical said:


> did you read the linked article?


I see the 1.8 is slated to be in the new A3 along with the 2.0. But you quoted me earlier when I was talking about why the S3 should not get the 2.5 as opposed to the 2.0. I never said anything about the 1.8 and don't know why you quoted me while you were talking about the 1.8.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> You think they should put the 2.5 in the S3? I feel like that would make the RS3 less desirable as it has the same engine as the S3 then. Not good for Audi (but of course good for us).


Yes actually.

The 135i and 1-series M is quite similar. Thing is if Audi places the 2.0T as the S3 meant to take on the 135i (remember too various versions of the 1-series are due), it will be behind out the box, and behind when you want to start tuning. Mind you the support of the 2.0T will be great. There is of course the A-class AMG factor.

IMO, if the S3 isn't going to be distinctive enough from the A3 (minus power and fancy racing seats), it will be a tougher sale. So say a more advanced quattro, sport suspension, etc.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

FractureCritical said:


> did you read the linked article?


I think the article is a bit confusing too...



> Engines available at the first drive event this next month will include a totally revamped 121-horsepower 1.4-liter TFSI four-cylinder gas engine (right), plus an upgraded 177-hp 1.8-liter. Diesel engines – or TDI units – will start with just the 148 hp and 236 pound-feet of torque in the latest 2.0-liter TDI. Later, with the launch of the five-door Sportback, a new 2.0-liter TFSI gas engine joins the group in the next S3, and an ultra-efficient 1.6-liter TDI. In the future, the 2.5-liter TFSI five-cylinder will go into an RS3, which the U.S. should eventually get in the four-door body.


So I re-read that as a 1.8T for the base model A3, 2.0T for the S3 and 2.5T for the RS3.


Keep in mind, the new platform is lighter then the out going. I'm trying to find the post but I think it worked out to the GTI being 200 lighter then the previous version. That's pretty drastic.

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/02/03/what-we-know-about-the-2013-volkswagen-golf-next-gen-gti/

This isn't a direct relation...

but even dropping 150 lbs off the 3,064 FWD or 3461 Quattro A3 is nice.

Especially if an EVO can reach 3,600 lbs..that should put it around STi territory (handling benefits included in there)


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Rudy_S4 said:


> Yes actually.
> 
> The 135i and 1-series M is quite similar. Thing is if Audi places the 2.0T as the S3 meant to take on the 135i (remember too various versions of the 1-series are due), it will be behind out the box, and behind when you want to start tuning. Mind you the support of the 2.0T will be great. There is of course the A-class AMG factor.
> 
> IMO, if the S3 isn't going to be distinctive enough from the A3 (minus power and fancy racing seats), it will be a tougher sale. So say a more advanced quattro, sport suspension, etc.


So you want the RS3 for S3 money? I think that is the real problem with both cars. Everyone wants the RS3 until they see what it ends up costing. 

If the S3 got the RS3 engine, transmission, brakes (can't put a more powerful engine in without improving the brakes, suspension (need a better suspension with a high powered car), You end up with an RS3 without the logos and a little of the almost no changes in cosmetics.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> So you want the RS3 for S3 money? I think that is the real problem with both cars. Everyone wants the RS3 until they see what it ends up costing.
> 
> If the S3 got the RS3 engine, transmission, brakes (can't put a more powerful engine in without improving the brakes, suspension (need a better suspension with a high powered car), You end up with an RS3 without the logos and a little of the almost no changes in cosmetics.


Worked for Audi in the past, and BMW now!

If BMW goes with the new 2.0L turbo replacing the 128i's straight 6, I would hate to see Audi come out lame out of the gates with engine choices. 

Right now the only reason I don't own an Audi (besides the fact I don't want a A6 or larger), is the engine options in the A3 and A4/S4. 

Ok I want the S4, but I took it for a test drive twice and keep thinking it doesn't have my old B5 feel. Then I look at the price and question whether for something I am not happy with, should I make that purchase, when the A3 / S3 isn't too far off.

My current car has a little 2.0L turbo, so I also need to justify stepping up. After a Golf R drive, I wasn't overwhelmed to drop my current car.


----------



## XFdS (Apr 5, 2012)

Rudy_S4,

I take it the S4 you own/ed was a B5 model. I think that Audi have continued to drop the ball with the quality of materials in their interiors but I'm happy to say that the A3 bucks this recent trend because it's Audi at their best. Was told that the S3 will appear mid-2013 but couldn't confirm how much power it will get, suggesting I look the magazines for a more accurate estimate which means an improved 2.0L engine with somewhere between 270-300hp and 360-400Nm depending on what magazine you read through the 7 sp S-Tronic from the RS3. Since the RS3 will comfortably post 4.5s 0-60 runs all day long this lighter S3 should do sub 5s runs all day long too.

Another thing they mention was an improved quattro versions, have you heard anything of this?


----------

